# Love the new Dashboard



## Sandy VDH (Jul 28, 2021)

Now only if you could show review / referral bonuses.   Love the Review count!!


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 28, 2021)

How do we access Dashboard?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 28, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> How do we access Dashboard?



Go to the Resort Reviews page and log in (top right of screen).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2021)

the dashboard is now the default page when you log into https://tug2.com


----------



## needhelp (Jul 29, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Now only if you could show review / referral bonuses.   Love the Review count!!
> 
> View attachment 38011


yes i agree


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 29, 2021)

unfortunately that data is stored on the offline account system for accounts/billing/etc.  we have never stored that sort of info online.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 29, 2021)

Love the set up of the new dashboard, but I can’t click the back page on my Safari browser (iPad) to get back to my watch list or the resort lists page. Not a big deal as I can just open and close a new tab for the resort I want, but thought you might want to know.

Just a couple of quick questions, do we get a smaller extension to our membership if we write a review for a resort that has had a review written in the last 6 months? How many reviews do we need to be part of the cool kids club (review crew).


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2021)

I also liked the new dashboard feature.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice job on the dash board !!!

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 29, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Just a couple of quick questions, do we get a smaller extension to our membership if we write a review for a resort that has had a review written in the last 6 months? How many reviews do we need to be part of the cool kids club (review crew).



yes, and 5!


----------



## dayooper (Jul 29, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> yes, and 5!



Sweet! I have 2 more trips planned this month, one of which will be the first ever review for the resort. That will get me to five. I did post one a couple of weeks ago for HGVC Ocean Oak.

Is there a way to change the numerical rating on previous reviews. I would change the 2 older ratings if I could (but the written parts I would keep the same).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 29, 2021)

we have never actually had anyone ask to change a rating that im aware of.

plenty of folks have requested to add or remove items from the review itself, but not alter the rating?


----------



## dayooper (Jul 29, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> we have never actually had anyone ask to change a rating that im aware of.
> 
> plenty of folks have requested to add or remove items from the review itself, but not alter the rating?



I just feel I know more about timesharing and have more of a comparison now then I did when I rated the first 2. Not a big deal, though.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2021)

send me an email, if there is a legitimate reason you want it changed we can look into it.


----------

